# How to find a module in the make menuconfig window ?

## Raposatul

Greetings,

I have to check for compiling in my kernel cciss module. The problem is i don't know how to find this, if I search it does not find it's path.

Can anyone tell me where is this option?

Thanks a lot.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Raposatul,

cciss  and not  CISS for SCSI tape drive support for Smart Array 5xxx ?

----------

## Raposatul

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Raposatul,
> 
> cciss  and not  CISS for SCSI tape drive support for Smart Array 5xxx ?

 

Hello,

This is my lsmod:

 *Quote:*   

> livecd linux # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> ipv6                  170912  20
> ...

 

I've got a HP Smart Array P400 controller and I must compile the kernel with it's support...

----------

## Raposatul

Anyone please?

----------

## i92guboj

What's that module for?

That would help knowing it.

There's absolutely nothing in the kernel named that way. You can find for keywords in the kernel menuconfig easily. Just fire up "make menuconfig", and when you are on the menu press '/'. A text box will appear, type whatever you want to search into it.

There are a couple of options in portage though. I don't know if they are related to whatever you are looking for or not. Remember that modules sometimes can go into external packages (for example, like the nvidia or ati drivers).

```

$ eix -S cciss

* sys-apps/arrayprobe

     Available versions:  (~)2.0

     Homepage:            http://www.strocamp.net/opensource/arrayprobe.php

     Description:         CLI utility that reports the status of a HP (Compaq) array controller (both IDA & CCISS supported).

$ eix cciss

* sys-apps/cciss_vol_status

     Available versions:  1.02 (~)1.03

     Homepage:            http://cciss.sourceforge.net/#cciss_utils

     Description:         Shows status of logical drives attached to HP SmartArray controllers.

```

----------

## Raposatul

The module is for Smart Array P400 as a controller and RAID 1+0.

Help would be apreciated a lot, I got to move fast.

Thank you.

----------

## i92guboj

The sure thing is that it's not in the kernel. That module is an external module.

A quick google revealed it's home page, though:

http://cciss.sourceforge.net/

----------

## aronparsons

 *Raposatul wrote:*   

> Greetings,
> 
> I have to check for compiling in my kernel cciss module. The problem is i don't know how to find this, if I search it does not find it's path.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where is this option?
> ...

 

Device Drivers -> Block Devices -> Compaq Smart Array

I don't have a 'menuconfig' in front of me right now, but I know for a fact it's under 'Block Devices'.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Raposatul,

```
 /usr/src/linux $ grep -R -i cciss ./
```

gives lots of hits, including ./drivers/block/cciss_scsi.c

which suggests its under block devices.

Reading the cciss.c  file shows 

```
/*

 *    Disk Array driver for HP Smart Array controllers.

 *    (C) Copyright 2000, 2007 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.
```

which probably belongs to

```
< >   Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support 
```

----------

